
Millionaire tells millennials: if you want a house, stop buying avocado toast - krigath
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2017/may/15/australian-millionaire-millennials-avocado-toast-house
======
Neliquat
He isn't wrong, just a bit inarticulate. My father worked landscaping 7 days a
week to pay his way through college, then drove used vws for 15 years while he
built credit and bought a small fixer upper. I have yet to see anyone
complaining that the boomers 'made it impossible to own a home' try half as
hard.

